# Halfway Through The Thor Challenge



## mgurnow (May 13, 2017)

Hey, fellow iron addicts.  So . . . back in November, I set the goal of gaining 45 lbs. while dropping a third of my body fat in one year?s time.  I?m calling it *The Thor Challenge* because, if all goes as planned, by Oct. 31  I?ll match Chris Hemsworth?s physique when he shot the Marvel movies.  (This way I can heft Thor?s mighty hammer on Halloween with pride).  So far, things are coming along as planned and, to my surprise, my little project has already gotten a bit of attention in the BB community:  4x Mr. Olympia Jay Cutler has given The Thor Challenge a shout-out on Twitter, Kai Greene selected it as one of the most inspiring stories of the 2017 Arnold Sports Festival, and Lee Priest issued it a big, swole thumbs-up.  I?ve created a blog, which I update every Thursday, for anyone who wants to check it out, or you can swing by Instagram, where I?m providing exclusive behind-the-scenes footage of The Thor Challenge. 
http://primitivarum.weebly.com/thorchallengeblog
https://www.instagram.com/michael_gurnow


----------

